# Flying mallard decoys



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

I just saw the Assault Mallard (ure a duck decoys ureaduck.com) over at the other site. I guess they are new but it looks like an interesting decoy for some place like Shiawassee where spinners are banned. I don't think they would hold up under strong winds. If you go to there website scroll way down to see the video. Somebody in marketing needs to help them out with their name. Any opinions?


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSV2stsd-sM&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]"][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSV2stsd-sM&feature=player_detailpage"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSV2stsd-sM&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Much more "natural" looking than a mojo IMO. Might look even better if they put some feet on there to add to the realism factor.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

bc21 said:


> Much more "natural" looking than a mojo IMO. Might look even better if they put some feet on there to add to the realism factor.


I agree.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Interesting. Only issue I could see is you need SOME wind, and on those dead still bluebird days, I can't see much of a difference from a deke on a stick. If anyone recalls those "win-duks" that are basically wind powered robos...they don't work well here in Michigan, even on pretty windy days.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks pretty good. Id be curious as to exactly how much wind it requires. I seen the wind indicator showed 7 mph, but by the foliage whipping in the back round it looked to be much more than that!


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

We have been using something like that for years. We took those flying mallard deeks that come with the spring on the bottom and insert a atv whip so they move with the wind. They work ok. Thing the mojos are better.


----------



## PuddleJumper (Sep 23, 2009)

If the wind is low you could always use a little motor like the Son of a Stalker snow machines:


----------

